# Navy SEAL Richard "Mac" Machowicz passed on.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Former SEAL and host of Discovery's 'Future Weapons' loses battle with cancer

Always enjoyed his humble approach to presenting things on his TV shows future weapons. I had read about his fight with brain cancer and his Not Dead Can't Quit NDCQ product line. Not Dead Can't Quit | DREAM - DARE - DO | Join Team NDCQ

Anyway he has lost his fight with cancer.

RIP Mac


----------



## Dame (Jan 4, 2017)

Rest in peace.

Fuck cancer.


----------



## CDG (Jan 4, 2017)

RIP.  Fuck cancer.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2017)

RIP.  Fuck Cancer with a giant cancerous dick!


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 4, 2017)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 4, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 4, 2017)

RIP


----------



## 104TN (Jan 4, 2017)

So shitty. I used to really enjoy his show and really thought Mac's love of what he was doing shined through on camera.

Fuck cancer.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 5, 2017)

Godspeed.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 5, 2017)

Mac fought a long and hard battle. He will be missed by many. 

Fair winds and following seas Brother.


----------



## CQB (Jan 5, 2017)

May the road rise up to meet you. 
May the wind always be at your back. 
May the sun shine warm upon your face, 
and rains fall soft upon your fields.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SEAL.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 5, 2017)

Rest in Peace, Warrior. Hand Salute.


----------



## RATET (Sep 21, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Former SEAL and host of Discovery's 'Future Weapons' loses battle with cancer
> 
> Always enjoyed his humble approach to presenting things on his TV shows future weapons. I had read about his fight with brain cancer and his Not Dead Can't Quit NDCQ product line. Not Dead Can't Quit | DREAM - DARE - DO | Join Team NDCQ
> 
> ...


Hoo-YAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------

